# Aqua Medic External Reactor 1000 vs Ceramic Diffuser



## GreenGrow (11 Jul 2012)

I currently have a Aqua Medic External Reactor 1000 and I do enjoy it as it keeps equipment out of the tank, but now I'm wondering whether it can cause and fluctuating CO2 level? This is because the gas in the chamber is lower at the beginning of the day, but over the cause of the day there is a build up that can lead to a block of gas left un- diffused ...

Any views or experiences with this matter would be much appreciated as I am having long term issues with hair/thread algae and this reactor is something that I think may be causing some of the problems. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Alastair (11 Jul 2012)

Hi, 
I used the AM1000 and other than the flow reduction I found it great. What I did notice though was that the co2 needs to come on a little earlier to get the same colour drop checker as inline diffuser methods. 
I did find a build up of gas at the end of the photo period, maybe about 5 cm but this would disappear after an hour. 
Do you have the plastic balls inside the reactor or have you removed these. I got better diffusion by removing these and cutting the black tube inside by half also. 
What flow rate are you running through the reactor, this could also cause issues if the flow isn't sufficient enough to mix the gas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenGrow (11 Jul 2012)

Hi Alastair, I am using a Rena XP3 with a flow rate of 1350 lph. 

What sort of times did you start and finish the C02 in relation to the lighting period?

How many bubbles per second were you putting into it also?

How would taking out the balls help? I thought that they were there to aid the diffusion. 

Many thanks


----------



## Alastair (11 Jul 2012)

edmills said:
			
		

> Hi Alastair, I am using a Rena XP3 with a flow rate of 1350 lph.
> 
> What sort of times did you start and finish the C02 in relation to the lighting period?
> 
> ...



That filter should be enough to push flow through, did you trim the hose barbs down on the reactor too as they are adaptable to fit the next size hose down. The xp3 uses 16/21mm which means you can cut down the hose barbs which will add a little extra flow. 
The plastic balls inside do aid in diffusion but flow suffers more because of it. If you get an adjustable spanner on the bottom hexagonal shaped bit you can unscrew it then have the mighty task of tryin to dislodge the balls. 
Many people remove them, some people even fill with different media but it mixes the co2 perfectly fine with nothing in especially if you cut the black hose inside down a bit too.

Regarding times, I had co2 come on 2 hours earlier then I used this compared to 1 hour using an inline atomiser. 

Co2 on at 12, lights on at 2, co2 off at 8 lights off at 10. Bubbles per second I was putting in about 5 purely because it was a 5ft tank with very high lighting on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenGrow (11 Jul 2012)

Okay great! When you took out the balls, did you still have a misting effect from the reactor?
Im putting in about 2 bps on my 4ft tank....
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=21945
But still having algae issues which many people suggest is down to poor CO2, I'm at abit of a loss as my dropchecker is pale yellow and is on the other side of the tank from the outlet.

This is what has led me to ask the question whether the reactor creates a fluctuation in CO2 levels...


----------



## Alastair (11 Jul 2012)

edmills said:
			
		

> Okay great! When you took out the balls, did you still have a misting effect from the reactor?
> Im putting in about 2 bps on my 4ft tank....
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=21945
> But still having algae issues which many people suggest is down to poor CO2, I'm at abit of a loss as my dropchecker is pale yellow and is on the other side of the tank from the outlet.
> ...



Sorry for the delayed reply mate I'm in hospital so only replying when can sneak my phone out for long enough. 

When I took out the balls I got zero bubbles in the tank, and with balls I occasionally got the odd few. I achieved almost total dissolution of co2 but if I looked hard enough I could have seen teeny weeny bubbles. 

Could be poor co2, or poor flow as I notice you run tubing from the filter to almost the top of the tank where the reactor is so flow has to travel all that way up, then down through the reactor then back up to the tank again. Could explain why you have such a build up of co2. The filter itself is easily enough for the reactor but seems a lot of pipework for the flow to have to travel through before returning back to the tank. 
It's not your lighting as your only running it 6 n half hours anyway.
But, if the drop checkers yellow at the opposite end then there's obviously adequate co2 in their. Could just be flow. 
How early on are you turning co2 on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenGrow (11 Jul 2012)

Yeh I see what you mean about the tubing. I am going to change that about an place it in the cabinet soon as it looks abit messy. The CO2 is coming on 1.5 hours before the light comes on and shuts off about the same length of time before the lights shut off. There is always gas in the chamber so may consider shutting it off sooner?

What do you use now if you don't have an AM1000?

May have to scout out for a second hand filter to help boost the flow rate then....

Thanks very much mate!


----------

